
Magento One Page Checkout Extension by Knowband - John_Michael
https://www.knowband.com/magento-one-page-supercheckout
======
Leo_Parker
A must have plugin for any Magento store to remove the multi-step checkout
process. It helps in increasing the sale and ultimately conversion rate too.
It also reduces the abandoned cart rate of the website.

